# 8n electrical problems



## thatdamnabe (Jun 9, 2011)

OK so I believe what I have is 52 8n 6v. It ran great after sitting for 5-8 years, cleaned it up changed the gas and it fired right up, I then parked it and went to get the wife to show her my tractor, It wouldnt do anything and now I cant get it to even turn over. I believe I fried something jumping it with 12v. I have replaced the solenoid and the voltage regulator. I pull out my tester and hook up a lead onto the positive battery terminal I have 5+ volts running to the solenoid but nothing through it, the small wire coming off of the battery side of the solenoid is going to the bottom of the terminal block which also has the ignition and the BAT connection on the regulator tied into the one bolt. This is then giving the 5 volts to everything on the terminal block. one of the top bolts on the terminal block is connected to the ignition switch and tests fine the other wire is going to the top of the coil box (Is this wrong?) I attached the Arm to the Armature connection on the generator and the field to the genrator as well. The ground on the generator is going to the bottom of the plate that the regulator is sitting on. If this makes any sense. The amp meter is bypassed. I really need to get this thing going I am just flustered and am not understanding what I have wrong.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Do your self a favor and buy a new wiring harness, they are cheap and start from there, been ther done that and have the tee shirt.


----------

